# Beer Tasting Near Freo.



## LLoyd (11/9/09)

Is any one near freo WA, interested in semi regular beer tastings?
I've done a few by myself on someones recommendation, and been surprised at how much I've written by the time I'm finished (for my limited ability).
I reckon this would be better with more people. More beers could be tasted. I reckon I'd learn a bit more being able to discuss them with both noobs like myself and more experienced brewers/drinkers.
I'm thinking commercial and HB. Each meet could be a different style.
Any ideas?

Cheers
Lloydie


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/09)

Yeah What a great idea, as long as I can get there by train.Tasting notes on the day may make it more official and interesting.We can talk about it more next weekend.Rate the venue, food and the beers?
GB


----------



## stevem01 (11/9/09)

Count me in!


----------



## sinkas (11/9/09)

stevem01 said:


> Count me in!




like www.ratebeer.com tasting?


----------



## faryg (11/9/09)

I am interested, always want to learn more about beers, need more info though, semi regular meetings would be good as I have work shifts.


----------



## randyrob (11/9/09)

wooo a club to rival WCB!


----------



## LLoyd (11/9/09)

sinkas said:


> like www.ratebeer.com tasting?



Yeah kinda. Just a bit more informal, ie including homebrews and bbqs..... I'm a poet and I didn't know it..... :lol:


----------



## LLoyd (11/9/09)

Cool. How about we do the cut and paste thing?

1. Lloydie
2. Katie


----------



## PistolPatch (11/9/09)

Great to see you making this happen Lloydie. For me, this is a great excuse to meet up, learn and have fun without the hassle of doing a full on brew day.

Here's a few thoughts on a way I think that it could be run...

Firstly, I would mainly have the focus on home brews rather than commercials, especially imports. As brewers, we are mainly interested in getting feedback on our own beers. Also, in my experience, home brews are way better than what ends up on our shelves here.

Secondly, I would not specify a particular style for each meeting. Most brewers have a few favourite styles and may even dislike a broad range of other styles. I certainly wouldn't turn up to any saison or sour beer sessions!!!

Thirdly, it is pretty much impossible to taste a beer accurately when tasting them consecutiveley especially if you get a dud to start with. So, beers need to be tasted together _*and*_ alone to get the most accurate feedback.

Bearing in mind the above three things, how about this for a draft format based on 8 attendees?...

(For the inaugural meeting, all participants need to choose a readily available commercial beer. All participants will have to buy one bottle of this beer and the suggestee will need to buy an extra 3 'control' bottles to bring along to the first meet. All else below follows from this.)

1. Meet once a month at someone's house. Rotate this. Host provides crackers.
2. Each attendee brings one bottle of beer for each attendee to take home from the meeting and retains 3 bottles for the next meeting.
3. Prior to each meeting, attendees will have tasted 8 bottles of beer and made notes on the beer in any format they like. They should bring 8 copies of their notes to the meeting so as others can take these notes on each beer home. These should then be distributed.
4. The 8 beers can now be reviewed using the 3 "control" bottles. Of course, an appropriate order of tasting should be decided upon.

The end result of all this is attendees get to taste 8 beers alone and in their own time prior to each meeting. They then get 7 other people's notes on those 8 beers and also get to re-taste them in the group environment.

The main pleasure of all this, apart from the educational side, is that all attendees will have at least one beer they are interested in whilst still enjoying the general talk about brewing that will naturally result.

Where the commercials/imports come in is when a brewer does not have 11 bottles (8+3) of their own beer to bring along. In that case, they should buy 11 bottles of their favourite beer. The inaugural meeting will require all of us to do this.

Was that any help? Make sense?


----------



## Katherine (11/9/09)

faryg said:


> I am interested, always want to learn more about beers, need more info though, semi regular meetings would be good as I have work shifts.



Faryg... good to see a newbie on the scene.... all ways great to meet brewers.




randyrob said:


> wooo a club to rival WCB!



RR do you have to be an elistist knob! 

edit: snob

be good to catch up again Steve....


----------



## PistolPatch (11/9/09)

Hope my post above doesn't sound too formal as I hope the attendees of this end up being the most laid back and informal bunch of brewers we can get! (The biggest organisational problem could well be the taxis home :lol: )

The above draft was based on only 8 brewers in the Freo area but I'm sure there will be a lot more interested in either actively or passiveley participating so let's see if the list grows and see if we can modify any plans to suit the numbers.

So far...



LloydieP said:


> Cool. How about we do the cut and paste thing?
> 
> 1. Lloydie
> 2. Katie
> ...


----------



## sinkas (11/9/09)

too many rules


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/9/09)

sinkas said:


> too many rules


Rules are meant to be broken.Thats the idea.  
GB


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> ...Here's a few thoughts on a way I think that it could be run...yadda...yadda..yadda..yadda...fell asleep, watched the footy, did my knitting, read war and peace, TWICE...yadda...yadda....Was that any help? Make sense?



:huh: 

Your one of a kind PP! FFS PP it's an informal get together get a little hammered, discus pro's and cons of beer and enjoy the company.

(not everyone has to be a Victorian h34r: )

Chap Chap


----------



## mika (12/9/09)

It's all good, better a long PP post once every blue moon than a novel every 15mins (time required to write said novel).

Especially when it doesn't apply to you .... h34r: 

Now we've just got to put up with this drunk irreverent QLD'er posting in every thread :lol:

I's going fishing...


----------



## LLoyd (12/9/09)

For now i'm thinking, 1) Turn up bring a beer (enough for everyone to have a taste) homebrew commercial whatever.
2) Have a yak about them
3) We'll throw on some grub
4) Catch a cab home.

PP while that's happening we can organise a proper tasting group that we discussed last night, cos that's something I reckon we'll get heaps out
of. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Lloydie


----------



## PistolPatch (12/9/09)

Sounds great mate! To be honest, I actually wouldn't enjoy getting right into tasting notes etc. I just like finding beers that I like and having a yarn with brewers I like. Perfect!

How can we get single girls to this thing?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> How can we get single girls to this thing?




Add in the paper ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> How can we get single girls to this thing?


Just tell them your hung like a donkey and you cant sit down cose your wallets to big.Oh and you can hold your breath for 10 minutes.  
GB


----------



## LLoyd (12/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> How can we get single girls to this thing?



Tell them Patch isn't coming?


----------



## PHARSYDE (12/9/09)

LloydieP said:


> Tell them Patch isn't coming?


hahaha, that'll work for sure........


----------



## CDJ (12/9/09)

Great idea! I'm quite interested as well in knowing more about beer. 

Cool. How about we do the cut and paste thing?

1. Lloydie
2. Katie
3. PistolPatch
4. GryphonBrewing
5. Stevem01
6. faryg
7. CDJ


----------



## chappo1970 (12/9/09)

mika said:


> Now we've just got to put up with this drunk irreverent QLD'er posting in every thread :lol:
> 
> I's going fishing...



Now I couldn't just let that one go by the keeper now could I Mika you poor misguided sandgroper? :angry: 

The great thing about a inta-mah-net forum is NO thread is immune from a sheep shagging Qlder like me!

BTW how did you know I was hammered? LOL

Chap Chap


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Now I couldn't just let that one go by the keeper now could I Mika you poor misguided sandgroper? :angry:
> 
> The great thing about a inta-mah-net forum is NO thread is immune from a sheep shagging Qlder like me!
> 
> ...


Hours between 12am to 12pm= hammered. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## chappo1970 (12/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hours between 12am to 12pm= hammered. :icon_cheers:
> GB




Am not :icon_drunk: ROFL!


----------



## LLoyd (12/9/09)

Chappo said:


> BTW how did you know I was hammered? LOL
> 
> Chap Chap



Saturday eve... Duh!!


----------



## LLoyd (12/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hours between 12am to 12pm= hammered. :icon_cheers:
> GB



Lloydie posts late... Beaten by GB.... Lloydie hammered.... DUH!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## LLoyd (12/9/09)

Now back to our meet...
Will organise a date and some food and get back to y'all!

Lloydie


----------



## thanme (12/9/09)

Sounds like a rad idea 

1. Lloydie
2. Katie
3. PistolPatch
4. GryphonBrewing
5. Stevem01
6. faryg
7. CDJ 
8. NME


----------



## staggalee (12/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Sounds great mate! To be honest, I actually wouldn't enjoy getting right into tasting notes etc. I just like finding beers that I like and having a yarn with brewers I like. Perfect!
> 
> How can we get single girls to this thing?



How?


Keep them away from the people posting those sick pics. in the "nothing"thread would be a good start :lol: 
Sorry bout that.

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (12/9/09)

Do any of you ever think about what I WANT? really do you? I want fluffy ducks! And sex on the beach wouldnt be to hard to ask for!


----------



## LLoyd (12/9/09)

FREEEEEOOOOOO! No where near f&$%in brisbane..



Katie buggar off to the nothing thread will ya darlin....


----------



## staggalee (12/9/09)

Katie said:


> Do any of you ever think about what I WANT? really do you? I want fluffy ducks! And sex on the beach wouldnt be to hard to ask for!


NEWSFLASH...........It`s not about what you want, it`s about what you need,
And that`s a swift kick up the arse and a little explaining how to be one of the boys.
As for sex on the beach......you get a twat full of sand, you`ll know all about it  


but what would I fuckin know?

stagga.


----------



## Spoonta (18/9/09)

sound good Im in Michael dont know how to do that pick and paste stuff


----------



## Spoonta (18/9/09)

sound good Im in Michael dont know how to do that pick and paste stuff


----------



## LLoyd (18/9/09)

1. Lloydie
2. Katie
3. PistolPatch
4. GryphonBrewing
5. Stevem01
6. faryg
7. CDJ 
8. NME
9. spoonta

Done mate!
Next couple weeks I'm thinking. We'll throw on a barbie and we're set..

Lloydie


----------



## churchy (19/9/09)

1. Lloydie
2. Katie
3. PistolPatch
4. GryphonBrewing
5. Stevem01
6. faryg
7. CDJ 
8. NME
9. spoonta
10 Andrew (churchy)and Joanne


After meeting Pat and Loydie and Katie plus a few others what a great bunch of people.Now I'm feeling a bit pissy from those beers Nev.


Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

Glad to see this is getting some legs.... Just keep PP away form the rule book h34r:


----------



## Spoonta (20/9/09)

cant whait for the barbie now if you guys like I will see if I can get the use of the first freo scout hall for the meet


----------



## churchy (23/9/09)

Ok now we just need a Date and time.


Andrew


----------



## LLoyd (23/9/09)

OK we have 11 people.
Katie and I will organise food.
If everyone could bring one (type of) beer, enough for 11 to taste. Two long necksish, plus whatever to quaff.
24 October (Saturday)

Our Bar and Grill will be open from 11am
Will PM details...

Cheers

Lloydie


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

Anybody with dietry requirements let me know! GB let me know if you are coming (Ill organise tofu skewers with satay sauce)!


----------



## thanme (23/9/09)

LloydieP said:


> If everyone could bring one (type of) beer, enough for 11 to taste. Two long necksish, plus whatever to quaff.



Just to confirm (so I don't look like an idiot when I rock up ) we're talking about buying something a bit unusual or less common right? I don't think I'm going to have much/any home brew around that time, and being a bit of a beginner still I dunno how well it'll go down


----------



## Spoonta (23/9/09)

Thankyou Lioydie and Katie would you like me to bring any food meat chips olives dip?


----------



## LLoyd (23/9/09)

NME bring whatever.
The crap ones are the ones you SHOULD offer. We all make crap beers, finding out why they're crap is a great thing!

Spoonta cheers mate chips and dips and stuff would be great

Lloydie


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

NME said:


> Just to confirm (so I don't look like an idiot when I rock up ) we're talking about buying something a bit unusual or less common right? I don't think I'm going to have much/any home brew around that time, and being a bit of a beginner still I dunno how well it'll go down




Your Nelson Sauvin brew coming up next looks nice but pushing for that to be ready. Bring a bottle anyway Ill try it when its ready! 

If you have no HB bring Commerical. Is that right Lloydie?


----------



## Pete2501 (23/9/09)

NME said:


> Just to confirm (so I don't look like an idiot when I rock up ) we're talking about buying something a bit unusual or less common right? I don't think I'm going to have much/any home brew around that time, and being a bit of a beginner still I dunno how well it'll go down




Maybe a Temple Saison? Fruity as all buggery. 

October 24th you say? If there's still space I wouldn't mind having a pale ale tasted/tested and a GB if it's done by then.


----------



## LLoyd (23/9/09)

1. Lloydie
2. Katie
3. PistolPatch
4. GryphonBrewing
5. Stevem01
6. faryg
7. CDJ 
8. NME
9. spoonta
10 Andrew (churchy)and Joanne
11. Pete2501

Sounds good mate. I think i'll close it about there, cos we're out of chairs.  
Commercials are fine, whatever it is we'll all learn something from it..

Lloydie


----------



## Pete2501 (23/9/09)

Awesome I'm lucky last.


----------



## thanme (23/9/09)

Lloydie: Good point!
I'll bring a bottle or 2 of whatever I've got brewed and something else


----------



## PistolPatch (24/9/09)

Great to meet you at last Churchy! Looking forward to more of a yarn at this do and also with the new guys above I haven't met as yet. Should be tops!

I have a few questions for Lloydie but I'll ring him about those. The first question is...

"Why has the list been cut off when there are no single girls on it?"

What is he thinking?


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

LloydieP said:


> ...The crap ones are the ones you SHOULD offer. We all make crap beers, finding out why they're crap is a great thing!...Lloydie



Dead right Lloydie! :beerbang: Learning from your mistakes is what it takes to be a better brewer IMHO. Lloydie PM me your address and I'll send some Qld examples to spice things up. 

Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

I think that is a good number of people, just enough chairs!


----------



## stevem01 (25/9/09)

Sorry guys, cant make it on the 24th, it's my Nieces wedding, keep my name on the list for the next one!


----------



## churchy (25/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Great to meet you at last Churchy! Looking forward to more of a yarn at this do and also with the new guys above I haven't met as yet. Should be tops!
> 
> I have a few questions for Lloydie but I'll ring him about those. The first question is...
> 
> ...


----------



## LLoyd (27/9/09)

Ok folks without getting too formal but after a little more thought, we have two things organised for our tasting day;

1 The Tasting
2 The Piss-up/BBQ/Yarn

'Proper''tasting will be from midday until two or so. Anyone with beers to share for detailed analysis  will need to be here from midday as we will taste the beers in a logical order. Those who'd like to (and you're all most welcome to) hang around or turn up late for drinks, grub and a yarn, could you just let me know for numbers? We can also discuss plans for further tastings and brewdays on the day. I reckon, if we can keep some formality to the tasting part we'll get a bit more out of it. 

Cheers

Lloydie :chug:


----------



## Pete2501 (30/9/09)

I'm looking forward to having some beers critiqued.


----------



## PistolPatch (1/10/09)

October 24th - perfect! I'll be in until stumps 

I've been cleaning out my brewery (with a bit of help from Katie and Lloyd) and might end up with some stuff to give away. Maybe if anyone else has got anything they no longer use they can bring it along to swap or give away?

BTW, anyone who wants to meet for a drink before then, eric8 is visiting this weekend so check this thread out if you want a beer this Sunday.

Spot,
Pat


----------



## tcraig20 (1/10/09)

I may be interested in this, once we are moved and settled, if there is room at the inn.


----------



## Pete2501 (9/10/09)

I wish it was two week from now already. 

I trust a cornie keg of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale will be OK. I'm looking forward to the beer boffins giving the beer a once over and the conversation before and afterwards.


----------



## churchy (20/10/09)

Hi Katie are drinks still on for this weekend!



Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (21/10/09)

Katie is incommunicado at the moment churchy. I'll make a few phone calls tomorrow and post back tomorrow.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (21/10/09)

Still waiting on one communication but 99% sure it will be on. Logisitically though, this one looks like it will probably be easier to be held at my place.

Am out tonight so a final answer will be forthcoming by tomorrow arvo.

If it is here we can do some extra people cos I won't be slaving over a hot stove .

For now, keep your calendars free


----------



## PistolPatch (22/10/09)

OK guys, let's go for it even though several people have other commitments. Also if anyone else is interested in coming along either post here or PM me.

Same deal as organised just a different venue. So bring say 4 stubbies for tasting/evaluation 
9preferably of two types of beer if you have them) and a few more if you want to kick on. I'll have 4 beers on tap so we won't run out.

Tasting/feedback from 12-2 so arrive on time if you can. I'll get some sausages etc to bbq for after that and those who want to kick on, great .

I have just PMed my adress out. Please let me know either here or by email if you are coming or if I missed you. I have also sent the PM to a few others who may be interested.

I have just re-read the thread and so far I think those interested are as follows but if I have missed anyone let me know and let's hope we have a few more additions.

LloydieP (Can't attend this one)
Katie (Can't attend this one)
PistolPatch
GryphonBrewing (Can't attend this one)
Stevem01 (Can't attend this one)
faryg
CDJ 
NME
spoonta
Andrew (churchy)and Joanne
Pete2501
James Craig
Batz (Can't attend this one)

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## CDJ (22/10/09)

I can make it this one!

Seeya!


----------



## churchy (22/10/09)

We can make it Pat, being looking forward to it.Shame about Katie and Lloyd not being able to make it and Nev(most likely eating fried rice.lol) Going to be a long day as I have a 21st in Mundaring at night.Hope we just don't talk about beer or my misses will be bored and then I'll hear about it in the car on the way home.


See ya then Andrew


----------



## rude (22/10/09)

Thanks for letting me know Pat but the misus works all day saturdays so Im on child minding duties

Perhaps another time mate cheers


----------



## Pete2501 (23/10/09)

Awesome sauce Pat. I'm super keen to get some feedback on my first partial and talk beer details so I'll be prompt. 

I also have an eye appointment. Fits in around 2:30pm at Garbo city so there's extra reason to be on time.


----------



## tcraig20 (23/10/09)

Sorry, cant make this one. Stuck way out at Scarborough at the moment. Hopefully next time.


----------



## cubbie (23/10/09)

Hey Pat,

Thanks for the invite but this weekend I am trying to reinvent myself as a handy man and will be attempting to replace my front gate. Also have a bit of bottling to do.

Hope you have a number of yummy beers to taste!

Cubbie.


----------



## cdbrown (23/10/09)

Sorry - will be at Elmars enjoying their Oktoberfest celebrations with some friends.


----------



## RobB (23/10/09)

Thanks for the invitation Pat. It's my daughter's birthday so unfortunately I won't be dropping in.

It's a hawaii themed party so I'll be wearing a grass skirt and coconut-bra while you're all sampling your beers. A dozen eight year old girls high on sugar should provide me with almost as much silliness as a dozen brewers.


----------



## PistolPatch (23/10/09)

Malty Cultural said:


> I'll be wearing a grass skirt and coconut-bra while you're all sampling your beers.



That's what I'm wearing tomorrow  .

Sorry that we'll miss you guys  . It might be only a few of us tomorrow but I'm sure we'll have a good yarn. Hopefully I'll knock off early as I have two beers to rack and carb. Yum!


----------



## churchy (23/10/09)

Pat how many people have you got coming? Do you want to make it another day so more people can come.



Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (23/10/09)

I was just working the numbers out and wondering about that myself churchy. Only 5 can make it tomorrow. I'll try and contact them and see what they reckon. What do you reckon?


----------



## churchy (23/10/09)

I think maybe leave it till the following weekend.



Andrew


----------



## thanme (23/10/09)

I'm up for whatever. Personally don't mind an excuse to share a few beers, even if it's just a few of us.


----------



## PistolPatch (23/10/09)

Mate, I could only get hold of NME but postponing sounds like a plan. I'll look after anyone who turns up on my doorstep tomorrow . If anyone else wants to drop in at 12 for a beer and a yarn, then that is fine - we brewers always have lots to talk about anyway. No need to bring a beer either unless you want to.

Happy to have a crack next weekend (31st) but would want people to let me know by the end of this weekend. If we get 10 definites by Monday, then let's do it. If not, I'll be away for a few weeks after that so unless someone else can host it, then might have to wait until the latter part of next month.

If you can make next Saturday, post away 

Edit: Just saw your post NME. Hope the above plan is OK but hope that you and I will have a beer tomorrow anyway.


----------



## big d (23/10/09)

Evening Pat
Only just came across this thread.If i noticed it earlier i reckon it would have been worth the journey from the far sticks down to your neck of the woods.Otherwise engaged however look forward to the next one.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## PistolPatch (24/10/09)

Dave, it has been WAY too long. Maybe you should let me know your roster so we can do one when you are down. That'd be tops!

In my last post I wrote "ten," people. I imagine 8 people would be fine though.


----------



## thanme (24/10/09)

Yep I'll still rock around about 12.


----------



## big d (24/10/09)

No worries Pat.Will do soon.Just had another roster change which will include night shift and the possibility of going back to wed - wed roster which will see me good to getting back to some West Coast Brewers meetings.Hopefully it will all settle down and i can sort out some social beer drinking time.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## churchy (24/10/09)

Pat put me down for next Saturday.



1 Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (24/10/09)

See you then Simon :icon_cheers: 

Looking forward to your roster change Dave :icon_cheers:

and also to a beer with Andrew next weekend (we need a fingers crossed icon :huh: 

Spot!


----------



## randyrob (24/10/09)

Hey PP,

Thanks for the PM but i'll be otherwise occupied today installing retic and putting some grass down in the backyard.

Have a good time everybody.

Rob.


----------



## PistolPatch (24/10/09)

Rob, be careful putting grass down in the backyard, I think they use air surveillance these days. Growing it indoors hydroponically with a temp controller may be safer .

While it would have been tops, as always, to see you and the others above who couldn't make it, NME and CDJ rolled up for a beer and whilst this was the smallest brewer's gathering at PP's ever, I really enjoyed it. Very relaxing for me.

The three of us tasted ten beers and CDJ and I found two others later. I think ten out of the 12 were enjoyable to really enjoyable with just two of them being fair. No shockers though.

CDJ brought along samples of a kit, a partial and a commercial. His brews were both very high up on the list with not a hint of extract twang and one of these was a Munich Helles! His partial amarillo ale I personally think was about 30% better than my all-grain one. His had a lot more, ""zest"" - yum! I have hidden a bottle of his away for later comparison.

NME brought along a few commercials, one of them being the Moo Brew. That was up among the best of the day so, of course, I hid a bottle of that for later as well . He also brought a Black Wattle Original Ale which was highly praised by a wide variety of NME's mates. It actually has wattle in it. If my memory serves me correctly, it had a smokiness to it but I could be wrong as this was one of the last tastings.

Anyway, to summarise the day, even with just 3 people, I really enjoyed it. Carlos and Simon, it was a real pleasure to meet you and I'll certainly look forward to our next beers. Good on us!

We also had a bit of a chat about future meetings but I'll write about that in a separate post below to keep things simple.

Spot!
Pat


----------



## thanme (24/10/09)

Onya Pat 

Thanks again for a good afternoon! I'm still stuffed from all the steak 
Great beers today!! Certainly a lot to aspire too. I'll make sure I have some of mine ready for next time


----------



## PistolPatch (24/10/09)

You de man NME!

Doogiechap just called and he is heading for my place! Oh no!!!!

PP - Over and Out!


----------



## CDJ (26/10/09)

PistolPatch said:


> You de man NME!
> 
> Doogiechap just called and he is heading for my place! Oh no!!!!
> 
> PP - Over and Out!



Thanks for having us Pat! Just recovering from yesterday...good beers and stakes! Definitvely up for the next one. Perhaps a post on your Kolsch recipe?? That was a treat for me...

Cheers


----------



## PistolPatch (26/10/09)

[Will do a post consecutive to this one re future meets.] 

No worries CDJ. Great to meet you guys. The Kolsh recipe was stolen from LloydieP but I'm sure he'd be happy to see it passed on. It was...

*LloydieP's Kolsch Recipe*

Original Gravity = 1.050
Pilsner Malt 75%
Vienna Malt 20%
Caramel Pils 5%

IBU = 29.4
NZ Pacific Hallertau (5.3%) 2/3rds of hop bill at at 60 minutes to give 26.5 IBU (eg around 40grams for a single batch) 
NZ Pacific Hallertau (5.3%) 1/3rd of hop bill at 10 minutes to give 2.9 IBU (eg around 20grams for a single batch)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/09)

PistolPatch said:


> [Will do a post consecutive to this one re future meets.]
> 
> No worries CDJ. Great to meet you guys. The Kolsh recipe was stolen from LloydieP but I'm sure he'd be happy to see it passed on. It was...


Hey you steal all your recipes :super: PP You should be in Saigon , boy the women make me :icon_drool2: Walking around with a boner all day is tiring!
GB


----------



## skippy (26/10/09)

I knew it wasn't just the spicy food that made you take the 3rd trip this year Nev?


----------



## PistolPatch (26/10/09)

*Future Meets*

On Saturday, we had a bit of a yarn about ideas for future meets. One thing that came up (and I think Lloyd would like this idea) was to initially learn what flavours various base malts and hops impart. After this we could move onto other malts, yeasts and combinations - a beginners course in ingredients as it were. I can ask a few guys I consider, 'ingredient experts,' the best way to go about this but it would need a core group of people willing to run or participate in an experiment or two. A core group of 5 people would do it I'm sure and these can be any brewer from kit to grain..

Anyone who doesn't have the time to contribute to the actual experiments but who would like to come along and taste the results and taste other brewers'beers might compensate the others by bringing along a few extra beers to the meetings or something???

Does this plan sound OK?

If so put your name down here and we'll see if we can get something interesting happening before the end of the year. (Put a note beside your name re your desired particpation level.)

1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and particpate in a few of them.)


----------



## PistolPatch (26/10/09)

Oh deary me Skip. I am just shaking my head from side to side. Maybe we should make Nev our Saigon correspondent


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/09)

skippy said:


> I knew it wasn't just the spicy food that made you take the 3rd trip this year Nev?


The food is good also and I know half of the beer people of Saigon now.Went to a new Micro last night with a German friend.A Czeck style brewery called the Gammer. www.biatuoitiepun.com
GB
Saigon


----------



## thanme (27/10/09)

1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
2. NME (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)


----------



## churchy (27/10/09)

1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
2. NME (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.) 
3. Churchy (can come and listen and drink your beer and eat your food and also bring some beer along.)


----------



## ant (27/10/09)

PistolPatch said:


> *Future Meets*
> 
> On Saturday, we had a bit of a yarn about ideas for future meets. One thing that came up (and I think Lloyd would like this idea) was to initially learn what flavours various base malts and hops impart. After this we could move onto other malts, yeasts and combinations - a beginners course in ingredients as it were. I can ask a few guys I consider, 'ingredient experts,' the best way to go about this but it would need a core group of people willing to run or participate in an experiment or two. A core group of 5 people would do it I'm sure and these can be any brewer from kit to grain..
> 
> ...


This is a really good idea PP, and there are some styles that lend themselves to it. Something like an APA might be a good start coming into summer; you can do a big (ie full bag of grain) mash with a really simple grain bill, then divvy the wort up and everyone single hop boil and flavour/aroma to same IBUs. It's a good way to find out the difference between Cascade, Centennial, Columbus, Chinook, Northern Brewer, Amarillo, Simcoe, Nelson Sauvin etc. Ferment all with 1056 to the same temps to end up with similarly attenuated beers and voila. If you get enough participants, you can run combos of differing boil/aroma hops. If you get even more, you can add in things like a bit of rye, or use an English base like MO or GP around a tolerant hop strain.


----------



## cubbie (27/10/09)

churchy said:


> 1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
> 2. NME (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
> 3. Churchy (can come and listen and drink your beer and eat your food and also bring some beer along.)
> 4. Cubbie (as above but I would also bring food - I have limited availability over the next month)


----------



## Spoonta (27/10/09)

Sorry I could not make this one hope to get to the next one though sounds like a good day was had by all


----------



## PistolPatch (29/10/09)

[Just got the too many emoticons message so have split this post in two. Ant, see next post!] 

Thanks for the additions to the list guys - donya! We will need a few more brewers with unbridled enthusiasm (experience and knowledge level is irrelevant) for this to work as well as it can. I am hoping that some West Coast Brewers, like Ant below (he is in Texas ATM though!) will help us out with advice or participation.

There is a tremendous amount of recipe/brewing knowledge amongst the WCB - I steal heaps of recipes from them . The centre of their activity is based mainly north of the river and the majority of WCB have been brewing for some time so they have a knowledge, explore and brew beers that some of us have never heard of! They also have access to great speakers etc. Their location and focus can make participation in WCB difficult though for fledgling brewers flying south but if you live up north, they will quickly improve your skills. Personally I have found nearly every member of WCB to be totally helpful and good fun (only one I know is frightening!). I have not attended a meeting, partly due to the distance but mainly due to the fact that when I can attend, there always seems to be a focus on a subject I personally am not into such as Framboise/Sour/Wheat beers  or a topic I am not familiar with. I know virgin AG brewers though that have attended those meetings and within a short amount of time become consistent medal winners. So, if you live up north, you should look into WCB. 

I envisage this Freo thing being mainly for...

1. Fledgling brewers who live within a reasonable proximity of Freo.
2. The experienced brewers living anywhere who enjoy helping others learn how to brew.
3. Those who like brewing a basic beer spectrum - lagers (both pale and dark)/pilsners/pale ales/balanced IPA's/stout.
4. Those who simply like to socialise and talk beer.

Experienced brewers love helping fledgling brewers so, you fledglings, add your name to the list! It will be you guys who give it impetus.


Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (29/10/09)

ant said:


> This is a really good idea PP, and there are some styles that lend themselves to it. Something like an APA might be a good start coming into summer; you can do a big (ie full bag of grain) mash with a really simple grain bill, then divvy the wort up and everyone single hop boil and flavour/aroma to same IBUs. It's a good way to find out the difference between Cascade, Centennial, Columbus, Chinook, Northern Brewer, Amarillo, Simcoe, Nelson Sauvin etc. Ferment all with 1056 to the same temps to end up with similarly attenuated beers and voila. If you get enough participants, you can run combos of differing boil/aroma hops. If you get even more, you can add in things like a bit of rye, or use an English base like MO or GP around a tolerant hop strain.



Ant, great to hear from you :icon_cheers: 

Good timing as I think I have only just recovered from those last beers you brought me - lol! Man they were strong beers and I have it in mind to ban you from attending any Freo beer meet :angry:. I gave Katie a taste and she didn't drink for a week! Sinkas though, who lives in my street would have loved them. I should have saved them for him - lol!

Hopefully, I'll get to see you on your upcoming visit but please come empty-handed :lol:. I can give you a Pilsner, an Oktoberfest, a Kolsch, an APA, a Munich Dunkell and a Schwartz. I'll get Sinkas to bring a $700 700 IBU beer for you. 

Seriously though, thanks for your post. I haven't had a chance to chat to anyone else but I was thinking that when I started brewing, my tastes were at the lager/pilsner end of the scale (funnily enough, they are going back there as I really appreciate the delicacy and, "no words can describe," challenge of these).

I was thinking that even an APA might be too overpowering for a new brewer and even for me who is someone trying to differentiate between a base grain and a floral versus citrusy hop.

I'm a little embarrassed to ask the question, but is it possible for us to brew up mini-batches with different base malts, a neutral yeast and perhaps even no hops so as to understand the flavour of just the base malt and then build up from there?

I was thinking this could be a starting point for people like me. Some people seem to pick all this stuff up straight away. I don't. I am not sure if this is because I have always been able to steal great recipes and therefore just focus on gear/equipment? I think my palate is OK as I managed years ago with the right teacher (John Jens), on a final test, to be able to identify a wine variety (never tasted before) right down to the vineyard. Most of us got it and this was after only about 15 hours of education. JJ is the best and also loves beer!

I have not been taught such skills in beer tasting though. Hopefully I and others just need some good teachers/advice.

Spot,
Pat


----------



## ant (29/10/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Ant, great to hear from you :icon_cheers:
> 
> Good timing as I think I have only just recovered from those last beers you brought me - lol! Man they were strong beers and I have it in mind to ban you from attending any Freo beer meet :angry:. I gave Katie a taste and she didn't drink for a week! Sinkas though, who lives in my street would have loved them. I should have saved them for him - lol!
> 
> ...


Back at the tail end of next week for good Pat! Am cramming as much goodness down my throat as it will take at the moment! Looking forward to getting back though.

Now wrt the APA, I don't mean hop the hell out of it; maybe a 30-40 IBU kind of thing. I just thought an APA would be the best vehicle to differentiate hop flavours, because the style accommodates so many types (floral vs citrus vs pine, English v US vs NZ). I personally think hops should be a pretty easy lesson; the biggest problem I normally have with pinpointing hops is that a brewer might use 2-6 varieties in one batch, which makes it difficult to pick what is contributing where. Single hopped beers leave a lasting impression as to what the hop delivers. Plus it's only one mash for all the beers.

Malt is probably better run as it's own experiment I reckon. Imported Seppo 2 row vs domestic 2 row vs MO vs GP etc. I wouldn't leave them completely unhopped - I think you'd get too much bland graininess through with neutral yeast strains, but you can always find a neutral hop that suits them all like a Hallertau hopped to 15 IBU maybe? 

I think the difficulty with the malt experiment will be making sure that everyone mashes consistently so you get similar mash temps and therefore similar attenuation. You should probably make these small batches; 5 gallons of bland beer could be a struggle.

You could also do different types of base malts grain, all 2 row vs pils vs wheat/pils vs 2 row & rye, munich, etc.

Once you've done a base malt one, you could step it up with one base malt plus specialties in varying quantities.

This sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## stevem01 (29/10/09)

1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
2. NME (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.) 
3. Churchy (can come and listen and drink your beer and eat your food and also bring some beer along.)
4. Cubbie (as above but I would also bring food - I have limited availability over the next month)
5. Stevem01 (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate most of them.)


----------



## cdbrown (29/10/09)

1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
2. NME (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
3. Churchy (can come and listen and drink your beer and eat your food and also bring some beer along.)
4. Cubbie (as above but I would also bring food - I have limited availability over the next month)
5. Stevem01 (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate most of them.)
6. cdbrown (very interested in meeting fellow brewers, availability is limited, currently can't host but hopefully change when find new house)


----------



## CDJ (29/10/09)

1. PistolPatch (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
2. NME (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate in a few of them.)
3. Churchy (can come and listen and drink your beer and eat your food and also bring some beer along.)
4. Cubbie (as above but I would also bring food - I have limited availability over the next month)
5. Stevem01 (can host a meeting, plan some experiments and participate most of them.)
6. cdbrown (very interested in meeting fellow brewers, availability is limited, currently can't host but hopefully change when find new house)
7. CDJ (can host a meeting and participate in some. Not available during November though.)


----------



## PistolPatch (30/10/09)

Looks like the list above is growing to a workable size. Excellent :super: 



ant said:


> Back at the tail end of next week for good Pat! Am cramming as much goodness down my throat as it will take at the moment! Looking forward to getting back though....



That is great news Ant. Remember to take a few sleeping pills for the trip. Oh no, hold on, just drink one of those beers you brought me last time. That should knock you out for the entire flight . Will look forward to a beer when you come back and if you don't have your brew gear readily available, feel free to come over here. We can do some double batches so you can take a few fermenters home for your fridge.

And thanks again for your post above. Your plan sounds spot on.

I'm hoping I can think of say 5 x 3lt containers that will fit into a large kettle like my 70lt one so as five variations can be mashed and boiled identically. No container is popping into mind just yet. Maybe some others have an idea? Something like a coffee plunger would be great but I imagine they are quite expensive. Really would only need the one plunger though.

I must re-read this experiment done by jjeffrey and a few of his mates in Victoria to see what they used. This was extremely well-written and well worth a read.

Safe trip Ant and by the time you get back there might be another few names on the list above.

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## sinkas (30/10/09)

dont forget to get ahold of one of each of the Mikkller single hop IPA's as its might save you a bit of arsing around if you can work out which hops you dont want to try


----------



## churchy (5/11/09)

And it would be great if someone can show me how to use this freakin Beer Smith program!!


----------



## PistolPatch (5/11/09)

Saw Sinkas the other day as he is my chiropractor (a very good one!.) His suggestion is a good one and maybe one that should be followed through on the next meeting. He has told me where we can buy this stuff from.

And, churchy, I have finally found an AHB member that I think can help all of us with BeerSmith. He has recently straightened me out on many issues I had. If you want his contact details, email me.

I am heading to Gold Coast and Northern NSW for a few weeks.

Churchy, can you look after the thread while I am away? It started with Lloyd. I carried it on, now I think it is up to you  Bump it on mate  

I have two experiments worked out but maybe if you pursue the single hop beers sinkas suggested for now. This would be good,

I am happy to do the next meet here anytime from 21/10/09 on.

So, churchy, can I hand the ball to you for the next meeting?

????
Pat

Edit: By, hand the ball, I mean keeping the thread bumped and seeing who is a definite for the next meeting (which I can hold). Go get 'em!


----------



## churchy (5/11/09)

The responsibility is going to be huge.lol I can keep it going, we just need a definate date that everyone can attend.After Pats meeting we can have one at my joint maybe after the new decade.



Andrew


----------

